# Registry Hack for start menu????????



## Brendini11 (Nov 28, 1999)

I heard somewhere that there is a registry hack to make your windows 98 start menu look like the 95 start menu. What is this?

Brendini


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

As far as I know, the only difference between the W95 and the W98 Start Menus is that you can drag shortcuts around on the W98 menu instead of having to go to Explorer to customize things - oh, and of course, W98 doesn't automatically alphabetize things for you. Since I'm an unrepentant Start Menu modifier, I would like to know how to do the opposite: Make the W95 Start Menu behave like the W98 Start Menu without having to install the desktop update that comes with IE4.
What is it that you don't like about the W98 Start Menu? If it's the alphabetizing thing, just click and drag the entries into an order that you like better.
KT

------------------
Every time you improve something to make it fool proof, along comes an improved fool.


----------



## Bobby (Feb 13, 1999)

There IS a hack and I saw it just recently but didn't bother to keep it. It reverts your start menu to the pop-out type in 95 instead of scrolling down long lists. Do a search for it I'm sure you'll find it. If you just want more speed then try this:

To make menus pop out, as they do under Windows 95, 
open Control Panel and double-click on the Display item. Click 
on the Effects tab and under Visual Effects, click to remove 
the checkmark next to Animate windows, menus, and lists.

Holding down the control button and clicking on the arrow will speed up your scrolling as well.

------------------
bobbymusic

It is wiser to keep your mouth shut and pass for a fool rather than opening it and removing any doubt!


----------



## Ari (Aug 27, 1999)

Something I learned from a different post. You can alphabatize your start menu by right clicking on an option then choosing sort by name (you have to pick one without a "suboption"), unfortunately, this DOESN'T sort all the sub-options, they each have to be done individually (and sub-sub-options etc). The same thing works with your favorite in Internet Explorer.

------------------
At one time I thought I knew EVERYTHING, then I woke up.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

I grabbed that file a while ago - a bit of searching on my hard drive turned it up. I have put it on my website for your perusal...

NOTE - I have NOT used this and have NO IDEA if it will destroy your registry and / or make your computer turn into a big pumpkin.
www.rkfdcore.com\win98noscroll.zip


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

Ari, if you want to blast your start menu and all submenus into order, go into the registry and delete this key. HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MenuOrder\Start Menu\&Programs] The key will be recreated in proper order.


----------



## Bobby (Feb 13, 1999)

Better late than never...

Here's the link I had seen to get your start menu in 98 to be like the old one in 95.
http://members.xoom.com/_XMCM/Khephra/downloads/stcascad.reg


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

A variation on Bobby's post.
This link applies the hack directly from the site.
Go to this site http://members.xoom.com/Khephra/r_cascad.htm

Clicking on the link at the bottom of the page restores the Windows 95 Start Menu style to Windows 98 PCs by adding a checkbox to Explorer's View | Folder Options | View tab. Internet Explorer 5.x must be installed for this Registry edit to work. Do not apply this Registry edit to Windows 95 PCs.

After applying the Registry edit, open Windows Explorer and select View, then Folder Options, then the View tab.
Scroll down to the entry "Multi-Column Start Menu Style" and place a check in the box beside it. Click Apply. Click OK.
Un-checking the box, or pressing Restore Defaults, will put your Start Menu back to the Windows 98 (or Internet Explorer 4) style after Clicking Apply and then OK.

The beauty of this hack is that once installed you can change from one style to the other at will

[This message has been edited by Paul D (edited 12-23-1999).]


----------



## Jim Holly (Aug 4, 1999)

Now, can someone come up with one for the Favorites?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2000)

Sorting:
As long as you have either Win98 SE or Win98 with IE 5.0, there's an easy way to sort Win98's Start Menu alphabetically. Even better, this works on every submenu of the Start Menu (including Programs, where installing programs often insert their folders at the bottom) and also IE's Favorites menu. And it's simple.
Open the menu you want to sort, now right-click any blank gray area and choose "Sort by Name" from the pop-up menu. Submenu folders will be sorted to the top of the menu, and shortcut icons will be sort below, so you'll have two separate alphabetical lists.


----------



## Jim Holly (Aug 4, 1999)

Sorting isn't the problem here. It's easy to keep the program listing and faovrites sorted by using the freeware program Q-Sort. This sorts them at bootup, then unloads itself. The problem here is getting the Favorites columns to cascade. The above fixes work for the Program listings, but not for Favorites.


----------



## twilght-trekker (Apr 29, 2000)

you want to limit what starts in your system at startup? try start run type msconfig
in the general tab put the dot in selective startup and uncheck process autoexec.bat & process config.sys leave all others move to the start up tab and remove anything you do not need- leavetask bar display, systray,scanreg,load power profile (2), stillimagemon, modem, virus protection, scanner programs, remove games & sw like office & reminders etc.

------------------


----------



## RonK (Apr 29, 2000)

If you want Multiple Colums instead of the stupid Down arrows get the fix here: http://www.annoyances.org/cgi-bin/ce-showtopic/004_009


----------



## reghakr (Apr 29, 2000)

Cretae a new string under:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Advanced\Folder]

StartMenuScrollPrograms
give it a value of False

reghakr


----------

